# Go Go MEGAFORCE! (Power Rangers)



## LightyKD (Jan 31, 2013)

Some of you may know, this coming Saturday marks the beginning of the 20th season of Power Rangers! So far, things are looking as if the new season wont be a straight copy and paste of it's Japanese counterpart (*cough* Samurai). For the first time in eight years the Rangers are high schoolers and there seems to be a lot of throwbacks to the original "Mighty Morphin Power Rangers". MEGAFORCE premieres on Nickelodeon at 1pm EST, Saturday.

*Trailer*


*Episode one preview clips*

_Troy has a dream about the "Great Ranger War"_


_The Rangers enter the new base for the first time_


_The Rangers show off their weapons_


_It's Morphin Time_


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 31, 2013)

johnny 5?


----------



## FireValk01 (Jan 31, 2013)

ive actually been catching up on power rangers. i have watched about 18  seasons in the last couple of months on netflix lol.(ok so it was more like 14 bc i didnt watch the first 3 since i saw them when i was a kid.)ust got up to samurai and havent hardly watched any of it. may do with it like i did spd. im not sure. skipped over half of the series lol


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 31, 2013)

FireValk01 said:


> ive actually been catching up on power rangers. i have watched about 18 seasons in the last couple of months on netflix lol.(ok so it was more like 14 bc i didnt watch the first 3 since i saw them when i was a kid.)ust got up to samurai and havent hardly watched any of it. may do with it like i did spd. im not sure. skipped over half of the series lol


 
Samurai is fairly "meh". It's VERY market focused with Mega Mode, Super Samurai modes, HD and all but compared to an awesome season like SPD, it pales in comparison. The one redeeming quality of Samurai is Emily, the Yellow Ranger


----------



## FireValk01 (Jan 31, 2013)

ha yea. ive probably seen about 10 episodes of samurai but im not even watching them. more like watching at them. i surprisingly liked rpm and i dont think i gave spd enough of a chance so i may go back and watch more of it.


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 31, 2013)

I take in Power Rangers like its Star Trek Jr.  If you have already watched Mighty Morphin to Lost Galaxy and then Time Force and Dino Thunder then go ahead and lump SPD and the comming MEGAFORCE with those.  Those seasons make up the expanded Power Rangers multiverse.  As for RPM, its a prime example of how a Power Rangers season should be.  The executive producer for the first half actually gave a damn... before he got fired by Disney.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 31, 2013)

Power Rangers is still a thing? Uh, neat, I guess.

I don't know, I'm kind of hoping it sucks - then I can go around calling it Mega_farce_ like it's nobody's business.


----------



## FireValk01 (Jan 31, 2013)

ha. i might do it any way


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 31, 2013)

As long as they explain whether its RPM or Samurai that's in the alpha timeline,  I will be very happy.  IMO Samurai would be harder to explain since their story says that their ranger powers come from Japan and has been passed down from parent to child giving Zordon and the MMPR team a big ol Frak You.


----------



## Valwin (Jan 31, 2013)

wait why do i get a zordon vibe  and is that the command center ?


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 31, 2013)

I agree, there is a Zordon vibe but hey, the guy died at the end of Power Rangers in Space. I'm disappointed in the Johnny 5 looking robot but im sure it will grow on me. If they use the Aka Red character from Super Sentai, hopefully they make him the spirit of Zordon.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jan 31, 2013)

Not sure if I should start watching Power Rangers. Last season I watched was SPD.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jan 31, 2013)

When you guys watch a episode of power rangers you do kinda know exactly whats gonna happen before it happens right?


----------



## ReBirFh (Jan 31, 2013)

When will they invest on better cgi?


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 31, 2013)

Valwin said:


> wait why do i get a zordon vibe and is that the command center ?


Saban got the license back for Samurai. Seems like they're banking heavily on nostalgia this time. I swear that "They said the morphers would give us power. Let's use them!" was a near exact line from the Mighty Morphin' Pilot. Heck they've even got an Alpha 5 style robot.

Also noticed that the cards they use to morph have the Sentai ranger names on them "Gosei". Personally I'll watch Power Rangers next season. Why? Pirate Rangers and Saban having to explain them having access to all the pre-Mighty-Morphin era Sentai powers.


----------



## Rizsparky (Jan 31, 2013)

looks much better then Samurai, although the helmets have weird smiley lips, not a fan of the white pants too..


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 31, 2013)

Jamstruth said:


> Saban got the license back for Samurai. Seems like they're banking heavily on nostalgia this time. I swear that "They said the morphers would give us power. Let's use them!" was a near exact line from the Mighty Morphin' Pilot. Heck they've even got an Alpha 5 style robot.
> 
> Also noticed that the cards they use to morph have the Sentai ranger names on them "Gosei". Personally I'll watch Power Rangers next season. Why? Pirate Rangers and Saban having to explain them having access to all the pre-Mighty-Morphin era Sentai powers.


 

They're editing out the pre ZyuRanger series and Gokaiger is season 2 of MEGAFORCE so you might as well start watching the show on Saturday.


----------



## jonesman99 (Jan 31, 2013)

The RPM season was really good throughout, I did not even notice that the executive producer was fired halfway through. It really set the standard for the Disney made seasons, with Dino Thunder and Ninja Storm tied for second and Mystic Force 3rd. Now that this is a new generation of Saban produced seasons, I'm just counting that Megaforce be better than the standard that Samurai set. It just needs better dialogue, new sound effects (the ones that have been using since after Wild Force make my ears hurt), and better emotions and reactions from the actors.


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 31, 2013)

The story behind the executive producers is a funny and sad one. Eddie Guzelian was the first producer and while he was working on the show, he would give Disney footage of the show and they would approve it mostly because A ) RPM was slated to be the end of Power Rangers B ) Disney wanted to go out with a bang and thought the premise was cool. Eventually they started to bitch about the budget and fired Eddie over that even thou they told him that everything he was doing was great. After episode 18, a long time Power Rangers guy, Judd Lynn picked up things and was able to make the second half seem as if everything was all gravy. The biggest change from the first 18 episodes to the others is more usage of Japanese footage and that one behind the scenes episode.

As for the transition from Samurai to MEGAFORCE, I just like my Ranger shows to feel as if they are a part of a greater Rangers universe. Sure, they added Bulk and Spike but Bulk was no way near the version of himself presented in >in Space - Lost Galaxy<. It also pissed me off that Skull ends up being rich and Bulk can barely hold a job. I call bullshit on that! Seriously, long time friends who have been through as much as Bulk and Skull, just don't leave each other hanging. At the very least, Bulk should have been somewhat successful while Skull went big-time. Also, they made Bulk such a punk ass bitch. Seriously! THIS guy helped saved the Earth from a all out invasion in the last two episodes of "Power Rangers in Space" as well as saved the Rangers multiple times and you're telling me that he's still whimpy when it comes to monsters?! I REALLY REALLY hope that MEGAFORCE explains Samurai to be in the Beta universe.


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 1, 2013)

check out the first few seconds of this video. if THAT becomes the title card then consider me in love with the show!!!


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 4, 2013)

So..... Did anyone watch MEGAFORCE yesterday?


----------



## Nebz (Feb 4, 2013)

I watched it yesterday. It brought me back with all the MMPR references and such. I'm very much looking forward to the next few episodes and seeing where this all goes being the 20th Anniversary and all. In the meantime, I'll be catching up on anything SPD and beyond (excluding Mystic Force) since I've been out of the loop on some of those seasons. PLus I never really gave Samurai a chance... the first episode was a huge turn off and I just couldn't go beyond that >_>


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 4, 2013)

Nebz said:


> I watched it yesterday. It brought me back with all the MMPR references and such. I'm very much looking forward to the next few episodes and seeing where this all goes being the 20th Anniversary and all. In the meantime, I'll be catching up on anything SPD and beyond (excluding Mystic Force) since I've been out of the loop on some of those seasons. PLus I never really gave Samurai a chance... the first episode was a huge turn off and I just couldn't go beyond that >_>


 
I'm slowly trying to upload all of Power Rangers to Google Drive. The guys at Rangerboard treated me like I was stupid to do so but they have no idea how Drive really is the future of sharing TV shows. As for MEGAFORCE, I loved it. The Intro was great and is lightyears ahead of all former ranger Intros (and I thought Samurai's was visually appealing for a while). I liked the camera work and how dynamic the individual Ranger segments were. The characters have so much personality that it 's nearly RPM level. Everything looks so clean and the Zordon reference was nice to have too. I'm VERY excited about this season and cant wait for the next episodes!

For comparison
_Samurai's Intro (...Dat Emily!!! )_


_MEGAFORCE Intro_


BTW someone uploaded the whole first episode for those of you who missed out!


_Once again, Dat Emily!!!_


----------



## Nebz (Feb 5, 2013)

Ewwww Rangerboard... I've tried to avoid that place as much as possible until this whole Legacy Morpher situation but anyway... It was like Day of The Dumpster all over again. I'm just really looking forward to how they might mix Super Megaforce. Gokaiger was the tits and my Sentai Nostalgia was off the charts. I can't wait to see what they might do with the 20th Anniversary being here. I assume we'll have some unique footage seeing as the Super Sentai teams are just about everywhere in the Gokaiger footage :3


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 5, 2013)

Nebz said:


> Ewwww Rangerboard... I've tried to avoid that place as much as possible until this whole Legacy Morpher situation but anyway... It was like Day of The Dumpster all over again. I'm just really looking forward to how they might mix Super Megaforce. Gokaiger was the tits and my Sentai Nostalgia was off the charts. I can't wait to see what they might do with the 20th Anniversary being here. I assume we'll have some unique footage seeing as the Super Sentai teams are just about everywhere in the Gokaiger footage :3




 It was already stated that the Sentai only teams will be edited out of MEGAFORCE so I am hyped over the new footage coming from Toei.


----------



## narutofan777 (Feb 6, 2013)

FireValk01 said:


> ive actually been catching up on power rangers. i have watched about 18 seasons in the last couple of months on netflix lol.(ok so it was more like 14 bc i didnt watch the first 3 since i saw them when i was a kid.)ust got up to samurai and havent hardly watched any of it. may do with it like i did spd. im not sure. skipped over half of the series lol


 
dude thats insane. how can u stand it?


----------



## duffmmann (Feb 6, 2013)

Anyone remember that looooooong story arc in Mighty Morphin where they all got turned into kids?  Did they have anything like that in the Japanese counterpart?


----------



## Nebz (Feb 6, 2013)

LightyKD said:


> It was already stated that the Sentai only teams will be edited out of MEGAFORCE so I am hyped over the new footage coming from Toei.


Well that's dope. I'm definitely looking forward to the rest of the show at this point. If that's the case, was there any mention of us seeing them in the Gokaiger uniform??


duffmmann said:


> Anyone remember that looooooong story arc in Mighty Morphin where they all got turned into kids? Did they have anything like that in the Japanese counterpart?


I never watched the entirety Zyuranger and Kakuranger but I highly doubt it.... It was the Mighty Morphin Alien Rangers transition between MMPR and Zeo. It wasn't too long though. 10 episodes? I do remember it seeming like forever way back in the day though lol


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 6, 2013)

Nebz said:


> Well that's dope. I'm definitely looking forward to the rest of the show at this point. If that's the case, was there any mention of us seeing them in the Gokaiger uniform??
> 
> I never watched the entirety Zyuranger and Kakuranger but I highly doubt it.... It was the Mighty Morphin Alien Rangers transition between MMPR and Zeo. It wasn't too long though. 10 episodes? I do remember it seeming like forever way back in the day though lol


 

Considering that Saban was casting for a Silver ranger, I'm sure that we will get the Gokaiger adaption as MEGAFORCE season 02


----------



## FireValk01 (Feb 6, 2013)

narutofan777 said:


> dude thats insane. how can u stand it?


 
it got unbareable sometimes.. lol


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 6, 2013)

Haven't watch it yet. Stop watching it at Wild Force.

Power Rangers just wouldn't die, it has sure a megaforce.

Probably have to start over watching Power Rangers though before watching this.

They should do a cross over with Marvel or DC./jk


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 8, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> Haven't watch it yet. Stop watching it at Wild Force.
> 
> Power Rangers just wouldn't die, it has sure a megaforce.
> 
> ...


 
Funny thing is, MEGAFORCE isnt the first series to feature the concept of a Power Rangers army. Go thank Disney for Power Rangers SPD.


----------

